# Anyone know what this is?



## robvulaj (Jun 26, 2021)

I got this with some other tools from an estate sale. At first glance it just looked like some sort of micrometer but after looking at it it's definitely not. Its some sort of gunsmithing or reloading tool. I googled all the different markings to no avail.. maybe one of you guys have seen one before.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't know much about guns & bullet reloading but my guess is a priming tool for bullets?


----------



## benmychree (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks like it would have been used in the manufacture of primers, and not for small arms primers at that.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 27, 2021)

Yet another SWAG (scientific wild @$$ guess) also would be for handling primers. On small(?) caliber pistol shells? The lettering says for assembled primers, but. . . . From the looks of it, it removes a spent primer from the casing. Removing a live primer might be an explosive experience. I wouldn't want to try, mercury fulminate is very touchy to pressure.

I am certainly not an expert, don't do reloading(any more), and have no formal training beyond boot camp qualification with an M-1. So please consider my opinion as an "opinion", nothing more.

.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 27, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Yet another SWAG (scientific wild @$$ guess) also would be for handling primers. On small(?) caliber pistol shells? The lettering says for assembled primers, but. . . . From the looks of it, it removes a spent primer from the casing. Removing a live primer might be an explosive experience. I wouldn't want to try, mercury fulminate is very touchy to pressure.
> 
> I am certainly not an expert, don't do reloading(any more), and have no formal training beyond boot camp qualification with an M-1. So please consider my opinion as an "opinion", nothing more.
> 
> .


I think it is a gageing tool rather than a working tool.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 27, 2021)

What happens when you pus the lever on the end?

By the markings, I am thinking some sort of a go/no go gauge, maybe for measuring the thickness behind the primer pocket.


----------



## robvulaj (Jun 27, 2021)

Superburban said:


> What happens when you pus the lever on the end?
> 
> By the markings, I am thinking some sort of a go/no go gauge, maybe for measuring the thickness behind the primer pocket.


The lever is spring loaded and it presses the barrel of the tool down as far as the notch in the handle allows then spring back when you let go


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 27, 2021)

Back in the 30's Winchester made a primer called the "New No4".
My Wag is that this is a tool for measuring the height of the anvil on the primer based on this drawing of the primer.








						MS63.129.041
					






					library.centerofthewest.org


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 27, 2021)

The primer sits over the small boss on the anvil and the plunger drops down to check the overall height of the primer.  From the size of it, it looks like it is for .50 Cal or higher ammo.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jun 30, 2021)

Too bad OP did not show a view of the top of the gauge.  I would bet it is a flush-pin gauge for checking min/max height of an assembled primr.


----------

